# Big Game Reiserute



## A.vonEich (23. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin neu hier im Forum und möchte erstmal ein Lob aussprechen über das wirklich informative Board!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Big Game Reiserute. (30-50 lbs) Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?! Ich habe nur die Italcanna Diplomat 2 gefunden. Die Beastmaster STC Trolling mit Rolleringen ist meines Erachtens ja ein Auslaufmodell und nicht mehr im Handel. Die restlichen Shimanos aus der STC Serie sind alle ohne Rolleringe. Und Rollerringe sollte sie schon haben... 
Preis ist egal.
Über einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## fischfan112 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Reiserute*

guck mal im askari katalog da findest du bei reiserute 2 oder 3 stück die könnten dir gefallen


----------



## mightyeagle69 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Reiserute*



A.vonEich schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bin neu hier im Forum und möchte erstmal ein Lob aussprechen über das wirklich informative Board!
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Big Game Reiserute. (30-50 lbs) Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?! Ich habe nur die Italcanna Diplomat 2 gefunden. Die Beastmaster STC Trolling mit Rolleringen ist meines Erachtens ja ein Auslaufmodell und nicht mehr im Handel. Die restlichen Shimanos aus der STC Serie sind alle ohne Rolleringe. Und Rollerringe sollte sie schon haben...
> ...



Geh mal auf Ebay und gebe ultimate ein,da dürfte es auch noch ein paar geben für´n guten preis.da die soviel ich weis Insolvenz angemeldet haben könntest du da eventuell finden.


----------

